

The 7 things that almost killed Freshbooks - insight
http://www.freshbooks.com/blog/2008/08/27/7-ways-ive-almost-killed-freshbooks/

======
mailarchis
"Thinking we had to move faster than we did" - I keep feeling this all the
time. It always seem that we moving slower than we should. How do you really
know that your pace is all right ?

